# clothing at Basic and after posting



## ab136 (4 Apr 2004)

Just wondering if the old saying is true "if it‘s not issued....it‘s not worn". Since I have worked construction I have found some good cold weather clothing (mostly unwear kinda stuff)and I have some CoolMax stuff for hot weather.  Should I just leave this stuff at home.  I know the idea of BMQ is to become one unit and not an individual.  I think I just answered my own question but I would like some input about after BMQ. Thanks.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (4 Apr 2004)

Id leave All the Non issued Stuff you speak of Home until You Join a Unit and then Ask about it then 

Even still your unit might not you wearing it on Ex

But id Imagine Underwear Stuff And Under garments Are At your Discretion


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (4 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

Im bringing my **** longjohns! lol


----------



## chrisf (4 Apr 2004)

They issue you long johns.


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

oh..well in that case..well crap I wanted to bring my own lol meh


----------



## ab136 (4 Apr 2004)

are the longies‘ green?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by ab136:
> [qb] are the longies‘ green?     [/qb]


EVERYTHING is green.... *gets in fetal position and rocks back and forth* 

it‘s all green... green.... green.....  :crybaby:


----------



## kaspacanada (4 Apr 2004)

green underwear:  we called them ‘passion killers‘.  Once your pants come off and she sees the colour of the shorts, that kills off the passion.

But the new underwear are some of the most comfortable I‘ve ever worn.  (I must not get out much)

And please, for your own sake, leave your designer ‘g‘ string underwear for men at home too.  There was a guy on my course when I was in the reserves who had a few pairs and we just couldn‘t help but use it against him ALL THE TIME.

What a retarded idea, ‘G‘ strings for men....what is this world coming to???  Mabey our society  becoming more degenerate.

*throws arms up in air and walks away from the conversation*


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA....ahh g strings for men! sheesh...anyway I just got told a story bout a lady who brought about 90 bux of underwear..all the same  color and stuff..but the stringy stuff...wooeeee..


----------



## Lajeunesse (4 Apr 2004)

BCT = military issued clothing for everything from socks to underwear.

Off time = Civilian clothing  (after completetion of BCT only on weekends or when your not "working")

Oh and btw I dont know why you refer to Basic Combat Training (BCT) as BMQ I know what PMQ‘s are but wtf does BMQ stand for to you guys?


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

Basic Military Qualifications course?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 Apr 2004)

BMQ...its what the first part of Basic Training has been called for the last couple of years.  Formerly QL/2.  Combined with SQ (soldier qualification) it makes up basic training.

BMQ = Basic Military Qualification


----------



## Lajeunesse (4 Apr 2004)

I know whats its about I just didn‘t understand why everyone in here is calling it BMQ...I guess cuase thats they name the CFDND gives it on paper...


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2004)

It‘s not BMQ any more? When was this changed?

As to why everyone calls it BMQ, while the military is very big on "calling things what they‘re called", you‘ll find that "what things are called" is the name used by the general population of the forces, not nessascarily what Ottawa tells us they‘re called...

As an example, if I were to say "Who‘s got the pig?" pretty much everyone would know I‘m wondering who the C6 gunner is.


----------



## Paul F (7 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte_Lajeunesse:
> [qb]
> Oh and btw I dont know why you refer to Basic Combat Training (BCT) as BMQ I know what PMQ‘s are but wtf does BMQ stand for to you guys? [/qb]


BMQ is Basic Military Qualifications. I dont think it was ever called Basic Combat Training, maybe your getting the name mixed up with another military‘s name for basic training? 

PMQ stands for Permenant Marital Quarters or something like that. Most single guys will live in the barracks(if they have them on the base your posted to), then when they get married they will often move to the PMQ‘s or move of base all together. PMQ‘s have bedrooms, kitchen, dining room, livingroom, bathroom, basement etc. just like homes in the civvy world.


----------



## xFusilier (7 Apr 2004)

BCT used to stand for Basic Classification Training which was the training officers under took under the MITCP plan.  Recruit training for soldiers has never been called basic combat training.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 Apr 2004)

I think the government should just piss off the bloody names for a few years hehe.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Apr 2004)

You‘d think a "Pte" in the "Infantry" would know what BMQ was, especially IF he‘d done it.


----------



## ab136 (7 Apr 2004)

funny how things go from underwear to something totally different in a matter of 4 or  5 postings!!!


----------



## McInnes (7 Apr 2004)

You can wear whatever underwear you want essentially. If they can‘t see it, they can‘t jack you for it.


----------

